# Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel bekommt Neuverfilmung aus Norwegen



## Quinzel (20. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel bekommt Neuverfilmung aus Norwegen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel bekommt Neuverfilmung aus Norwegen*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Dezember 2021)

An die "Unschuld in Person" Libuše Šafránková seinerzeit kommt sie schon mal nicht heran, die alte Titelmusik ist sicherlich auch nicht leicht zu toppen.
Da hängen auch immenz viel Erinnerungen dran.

Immerhin scheinen sie sich verdammt nah an der Vorlage zu bewegen, mal gucken wann es da etwas zu sehen gibt.


----------



## Quinzel (20. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> An die "Unschuld in Person" Libuše Šafránková seinerzeit kommt sie schon mal nicht heran, die alte Titelmusik ist sicherlich auch nicht leicht zu toppen.
> Da hängen auch immenz viel Erinnerungen dran.
> 
> Immerhin scheinen sie sich verdammt nah an der Vorlage zu bewegen, mal gucken wann es da etwas zu sehen gibt.


Zu sehen gibts den Film schon auf Amazon Prime.


----------



## MarcHammel (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich finde schon das Original fürchterlich und es nervt, dass dieses widerliche Machwerk jedes Jahr pünktlich zur Winterzeit und Weihnachtszeit gefühlt täglich und auf allen (vor allem öffentlich-rechtlichen) Sendern läuft. Ich bin ja nicht mal auf Arbeit davor sicher, weil meine fossilen Kolleginnen den Film feiern. 

Drei Kopfnüsse für Aschendödel ist der Grund, warum ich Weihnachten hasse, an schweren Depressionen leide und bekannte Schauspieler Suizid begehen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Dezember 2021)

Quinzel schrieb:


> Zu sehen gibts den Film schon auf Amazon Prime.


War mir vorhin auch aufgefallen, aber Grand Tour hatte vorrang. 😉



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich finde schon das Original fürchterlich und es nervt, dass dieses widerliche Machwerk jedes Jahr pünktlich zur Winterzeit und Weihnachtszeit gefühlt täglich und auf allen (vor allem öffentlich-rechtlichen) Sendern läuft. Ich bin ja nicht mal auf Arbeit davor sicher, weil meine fossilen Kolleginnen den Film feiern.
> 
> Drei Kopfnüsse für Aschendödel ist der Grund, warum ich Weihnachten hasse, an schweren Depressionen leide und bekannte Schauspieler Suizid begehen.


Meine positiven  Erinnerungen bezogen sich natürlich bevor es Feiertagsanzahl * Öffisender pro Jahr gesendet wurde.
Ist so ein "last Christmas" Effekt, die Dosis macht das Gift. 😏


----------



## 1xok (20. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> An die "Unschuld in Person" Libuše Šafránková seinerzeit kommt sie schon mal nicht heran


Die ist übrigens dieses Jahr gestorben.  Siehe:






						Libuše Šafránková – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2021)

1xok schrieb:


> Die ist übrigens dieses Jahr gestorben.  Siehe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steht ja auch im Artikel.
Sie sollte eigentlich eine Rolle im neuen Film bekommen, war dazu aber gesundheitlich schon nicht mehr in der Lage.


----------



## Schalkmund (21. Dezember 2021)

Naja, schaut zumindest nicht ganz so schlimm wie das "Kevin allein zu Haus"-Remake aus.


----------



## ichthys (21. Dezember 2021)

Es zeigt einfach nur, dass den Menschen es sehr schwer fällt, was neues zu entwickeln. Remakes, Reboots, Neustart... Irgendwie wird es langweilig. Lasst euch was neues einfallen!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Dezember 2021)

Nene  ... hab da mal durchgezappt.
Lieber das 897. Mal das Original als diese "Neuauflage", selbst das Mini-CGI sieht dort schäbig aus. 😲


----------

